# Hall ambulance-Bakersfield CA



## somePerson (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone work for them or ever applied to them. I applied for a medic spot and apparently failed their pre-employement test (stupid questions like "is it important to follow company policy" agree/strongly agree/neutral/disagree/strongly disagree) I just put what I thought they wanted to hear for that bs thing. I was just wondering if they actually are just full on medics of if they take that test pretty seriously.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think they take it seriously i mean every test is for a reason obviously. I took a test like that for a company in Orange County.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 14, 2010)

PM me and I'll tell you all about Hall. Some good, some bad. I'd rather not throw it out in public.


----------



## HasTy (Jul 14, 2010)

You can pm me and I can tell ya bout hall as well some good some bad....


----------

